# What an awesome day on the Ohio River



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Bink Fox and Doc made the early morning journey to the Ohio River to be met by foggy covered water when we got started fishing it was close to 11:30am, but what a day we had, total of 15 fish, 2 were striper's, 6 Channels three of which were 10#+, and 7 Flatheads Biggest at 28# by Bink, 143# total for the day, we had a great time was the only boat on the Ohio, here is a picture of Bink's Flathead, 32 Foot of water, 46 degree water temp and on Cut Skipjack, all the fish came on cut Skipjack, Bink had just got a new boat so we slimed it up in a great day of fishing, heres a picture of Bink's 28# Flat and some of our better fish


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

great looking fish......sounds like ya'll are breaking that new boat in the right way....lol


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hell of a day boys! Congrats.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish!!!!...now hit us with the pic's of the new boat


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Good job guys.Bink what kind of boat did you get? Randy


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you guys did well. Bink, I cant wait to see your new ride.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Bink-Doc, always count on you guys to come up with some great fish!

Salmonid


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job there Doc. It's interesting that you caught some flatheads with the water temps in the mid 40's. My buddies went out yesterday and caught 15 cats between them and a couple of them were flatheads. How big were the stripers? Nothing wrong with the striped fish!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

One was 5# and the other was a 10#er, I caught the smaller one and he had two Skips attached to it as that is what we were fishing for at the time, heck of a day on the water, had a blast........Doc


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

nice pictures guys, where in the ohio do you fish i live close to gallipolis


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats guys,nice pics & fish.I need to get out


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys those flats are still eating. The river was rolling Wed. when we were out and I was getting 52 degrees main river low 60's in the discharges. Skips are still in the warmwater,but the river had just enough color that it made it tough.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

This is spot in the river is close to where?


----------

